# Baby calf



## Fudge (Mar 31, 2010)

We have a baby calf that was born on 3/10/10 that we have been bottle feeding.  I noticed that he has a hard mass around  the area where the umbilical cord fell off.  Is this normal?


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 31, 2010)

Pretty likely that it's OK.  If it starts to exude pus, or if he starts to look droopy, you should have a vet check it.  Could be a umbilical infection, but they usually do have a hard mass there after the cord falls off.


----------



## she-earl (Mar 31, 2010)

It hopefully will be OK.  However, I would continue to monitor it.  When the calf is three to four month old, I would gently feel around the belly and make sure that you don't feel a hole.  Sometimes, if there is a navel problem you may end up with a hernia.  If you do, it will need attention of some kind.


----------

